# My first shot with Canon 5D Mk II



## lucassantoslira (Oct 2, 2015)

Hey guys, whatsup?

I've just bought a new camera for my set, a Canon 5D Mk II, although it's not the latest model of 5D still being a GREAT one...

This is my first official photo with my new camera (of course after a lots of shots from the wall, glass, cars on the street and another for test), this is my daughter, she's 5 months and absolutely cute!

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## jaomul (Oct 2, 2015)

Cute baby. 

Enjoy your 5d2. They are excellent


----------



## goodguy (Oct 3, 2015)

Nice, very nice.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 3, 2015)

Adorable baby you have there, dad! Congratulations of the new Canon full frame.


----------



## TCampbell (Oct 3, 2015)

I bought my 5D III thinking I would sell my 5D II... but never did.  That 5D II is still an excellent camera. 

That's a beautiful shot of your daughter!


----------



## PJoneil (Oct 8, 2015)

Great photo and she is a cute little baby, I have two little girls and they always provide me with plenty of stuff to shoot.


----------



## JGW (Oct 12, 2015)

Nice shot!

Still using my 5D2 as main camera and see no reason to upgrade to a 5D3.  It has one focus point, which is all I need 

I might be tempted into a iii if the prices plummet on  used models when (if?)  the iv comes out.


----------



## Punisher911 (Oct 13, 2015)

What lens?  Nice photo...


----------

